# Cast n Blast Southern Utah Style



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

With turkey tag in hand and fishin rod we headed down south for an action packed weekend, we got down there early enough thursday to put a flock of turkeys to roost then got up early friday morning to find 3 different flocks all with toms, by 8:30am we had the turkey scouting done until the evening. It's now time time to fish some of the local ponds, managed to land a few browns and rainbows, nothing very picture worthy til this guy was landed[attachment=5:151cvxwb]brown.JPG[/attachment:151cvxwb]

2 more ponds were fished and nothing else picture worthy, it was time for the evening scouting, we put this flock to roost that included 3 toms, one of which did not have a beard[attachment=4:151cvxwb]turkey flock.JPG[/attachment:151cvxwb]

Took a dive up Hwy 12 to see how many other hunters were out there, almost every turnout had a camp, a couple were no more than a few feet from the road, with all campgrounds and trailheads stilled snowed in camp spots were at a premium. Saturday morning we set up just downhill from the roost, about 15minutes after light here they came, unfortunately not on the ground, they soared over our heads out into the field, we managed to call the beardless Tom into range but passed on him[attachment=3:151cvxwb]tom.JPG[/attachment:151cvxwb]
The flock fed their way into the creek bottom and thats where we made our move, snuck to 20yds and the 1st of 3 tags we filled[attachment=2:151cvxwb]first tom.JPG[/attachment:151cvxwb]

Got back to the cabin in time for a quick morning nap, Rob and Andy returned and reported they got into them but could not close the deal, after lunch we went for a hike up in the snow with little success, we made approx a 2 mile loop and interestingly enough only crossed tracks from 1 other hunter, on the way back to town we talked to lots of hunters who reported a tough morning, of course nobody was getting off 4 wheelers or out of trucks. the evening hunt we went back to the same area as the morning, the wind was howling and when the turkey appeared across the meadow they wanted to roost near us but the wind gusts kept spooking them back into the trees, with 30 minutes left of light we had to make our move, Andy and I snuck thru the cedars and got within 40yds of a nice Tom and Turkey tag #2 was filled.
Sunday morning we decided to hunt a little higher up the mountain where historically there are lots of turkeys, luck was with us and turkey #3 was on the ground by 8am[attachment=1:151cvxwb]3for3.JPG[/attachment:151cvxwb]
3 hunts and we are 3 for 3, not bad considering we did hear another shot all day saturday or sunday morning.
The weather could not have been better, the snow level is unreal down on the Boulder, snow is still up to the Sunflower sign on top, Deer Creek trailhead has 2', the power plant / Kings pasture road is only accessable approx 3/4 mile from the pp turnoff, but there is no snow in town[attachment=0:151cvxwb]cabin.JPG[/attachment:151cvxwb]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's awesome!

Gorgeous brown and 3 tags filled. Good weekend.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wow!!! to cool!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work Hockey. You did the work and were rewarded!! Now if I can just figure out where you brown pond is... :wink: Thanks for the great report!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice report, I think by the pictures I recognize you. I have even fished in your boat at starvation. Come on man I didnt know you were hockey. Its me Scott(FOD). That is a nice brown you caught there man. I didnt buy a tag this year for turkey because I did last year and never even made it down there to put the smack down on some of those turkeys even though I did buy the tag. I even think I know where that pic was taken of the big group you saw scouting. Hit me up I am working again and out at starvation at least a couple days every two weeks.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome report! That's the way to spend the weekend


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

What a great weekend thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Its a good time to get out as a family and enjoy the outdoors. It's even better when nature, opportunity, scouting and whatever come together and make it a great time and a day that memories will last a lifetime.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Nice.... Looks like you had an amazing time with the family. Congrats!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool... 8)


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Those are some great looking toms. Is that public or private ground?


----------

